# Cold Front AEP Bass (I'm at 60%!!!)



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Me and my brother-in-law (Bassbum) set up fish camp for the last four days down at AEP. The weather was: lowsy, cold, rainy, and windy. It got into the upper 20s on Tuesday & Wednesday night. We did get to hit a few spots though. We fished hard for several days and the bite was slow. Everyone else Bassbum and I talked to stated pretty much the same thing..."Slow bite."

Here is a picture of the biggest bass caught over the past few days. I caught it, and it weighed 5.6-pounds. 60-percent baby!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats Jeff, I'll join ya when the weather is a little nicer


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Once again great fish! Tearin em up this year...Looks like its going to be a great year for ya!


----------



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

Its beautiful


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job! Sorry we didn't make it, I got a bassboat Friday and it has been consuming just about all of my time!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Good job! Sorry we didn't make it, I got a bassboat Friday and it has been consuming just about all of my time!


Cool man. You got bassboat friday. Good deal I hope.
It's ok that you guys didn't make it. It was pretty darn misserable down there last week. Bassbum and I laughed because we came home with more ice in the cooler than we took (exaggerating). And we didn't buy any for five days!!! LOL


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I noticed in the photo that it appears you're on a boat. Forgive me, because I am very ignorant of the AEP property, but, are there areas where you could take a boat? I was under the impression it is a series of small ponds, really only acessible by bank and canoes/float tubes.

If that is the case, I cannot wait to get to AEP on our new to us 1958 Grumman v-bottom aluminum!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

musikman43155 said:


> I noticed in the photo that it appears you're on a boat. Forgive me, because I am very ignorant of the AEP property, but, are there areas where you could take a boat? I was under the impression it is a series of small ponds, really only acessible by bank and canoes/float tubes.
> 
> If that is the case, I cannot wait to get to AEP on our new to us 1958 Grumman v-bottom aluminum!


I recommend hitting it up with your new to you Grunman V-bottom. There are plenty of watersheds to put it into. But I would also recommend taking a canoe or fishing from shore at a few out-of-reach spots also. That's where the big females are.
Good luck!


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Just remember though with boats at AEP, 10 HP or under only for outboards.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Oh don't worry, our only source of thrust right now is a trolling motor, heh.


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats a pretty fish. I love bassin when its lousy out, as long as its not TOO windy..

Paul W


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I was just wondering if there is some crappie located in most of the AEP waters. I have never fished there. I'm just 28 miles East of Caldwell on SR #78, and plan on a trip over there in the near future.


----------

